# Cheap GPS tracking service



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

for like if you get car jacked or car stolen....

lowest ive seen is company charging $20/month to montior

anybody know cheaper options? lojack wants $800


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> for like if you get car jacked or car stolen....
> 
> lowest ive seen is company charging $20/month to montior
> 
> anybody know cheaper options? lojack wants $800


 mas track GPS has 10.99 plan very simple devices plug and play can switch to different vehicles


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

[QGoogle u181, post: 122435, member: 4277"]mas track GPS has 10.99 plan very simple devices plug and play can switch to different vehicles[/QUOTE]
I googled but nothing, you got a website?


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

Doesn't let me post anything that looks like a url but Company name is mobile asset solution they mostly used for fleet service but any one can use them also mas track is one word if searching


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

thanks for the info
10.99 seems to be the cheapest arond
although it only allows you one lookup for 24hour limit/month


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber/Lyfter said:


> Take a look at Expensify, it has many features. This can me used on Android and Apple which, includes with website. This all in one app might be what you're looking for, works perfect for me with no complaints. $5 - $9 per month depending on what you need.


wrong topic


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

FYI -- I let my plan slip due to new cc they sent me this better deal that the do not list seems pretty good if you just want it for anti theft purposes 
With the Vehicle Recovery Plan, your device is remotely configured to automatically report six (6) times a day (every 4 hours) and includes up to 30 polls per month.
You may use the poll feature to request the vehicles most current location at anytime.
The Vehicle Recovery Plan is available for just $10 per month, $54 for 6 months or $99 per year. Please let us know if you are interested in this option.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lu181 said:


> FYI -- I let my plan slip due to new cc they sent me this better deal that the do not list seems pretty good if you just want it for anti theft purposes
> With the Vehicle Recovery Plan, your device is remotely configured to automatically report six (6) times a day (every 4 hours) and includes up to 30 polls per month.
> You may use the poll feature to request the vehicles most current location at anytime.
> The Vehicle Recovery Plan is available for just $10 per month, $54 for 6 months or $99 per year. Please let us know if you are interested in this option.


i need that
how to get?


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

I would say contact the customer service dept direct to see if they would offer you this plan. Again I let my plan slip and they offered me this might be something they do to keep someone from canceling service. You would still need a device I would see If you can get the plan guaranteed before ordering device if not you will have to choose from one of the other plans. Just tell them you want the vehicle recovery plan 
[email protected] is what they have as contact on the site.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I have not paid a dime so far, but I am sure that this is only temporary but I can have realtime GPS where my car is, engine status (had a emissions "leak" pop up the other day texted and emailed me turned out to be the gas cap ) and can track MPG though it is not dependable. In the long run this will be well worth paying for!

https://www.metromile.com/


----------

